# Nitecore HC50 has problems



## shays_rebellion (Dec 6, 2013)

After getting the HC50 and liking it I suggested that several of my friends buy the light and they did. One of them sent me an email saying the led comes on or stays on very dimly when its supposed to be off. I checked mine and sure enough it does it too. I wrote another buddy and he said his does it as well. 

This is what I am seeing.....

If I use the red lights I see the main led light up about .001 lumen in intensity (very dim, but battery draining). On my buddies he said his does it after he puts new battery in or after tightening tail cap. My other buddy says he sees it a few minutes after tightening the tail cap. He said the led just starts to dimly glow all on its own.

I have written illumination supply (my vendor) and let them know the light has a problem. Could some of you check your lights and maybe if you have the problem test the drain of the battery while its dimly lit?

I registered just to post this as I am usually just a lurker.


----------



## TurboBlaster (Dec 6, 2013)

I have none of the problems you mention

I also bought mine from Illumination Supply

Perhaps you and your friends had a defective batch

I hope you are able to resolve the issue


----------



## kj2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Will check mine on this, tonight.


----------



## Sherbona (Dec 7, 2013)

I just checked and my HC50 doesn't have this problem. Mine is also from Illumination Supply.


----------



## wrcsixeight (Dec 7, 2013)

Dang, I've got one ordered. Not happy to hear about this.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mine glows too. I will report this directly to Nitecore. Look what they have to say about it.


----------



## Shaysrebellion (Dec 7, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Mine glows too. I will report this directly to Nitecore. Look what they have to say about it.



IS tested his and sees the issue and reported in another thread the led glow is drawing 89 micro-amps along with the parasytic drain of 80 you have a total of 169 micro-amps if the led glow is present. Thats a 2 year life on the battery if both are present.


----------



## CUL8R (Dec 7, 2013)

My light arrived today, so I stuck in a newly charged Eagletac battery and tried it out. I get the very dim main led on about 1/2 the time I turn on the main led, or the red leds. Dim, bright, steady on, or flashing don't seem to matter. There is no pattern to when it will remain on or will turn off completely. I know it remains on for at least 4 minutes, but didn't test longer.

I did discover (at least on mine) that if you unscrew the battery cap far enough so that the led goes out, then re-tighten it, the dim led glow always come back on until the green battery check led finishes flashing, then the dim led will go out. This is 100% successful on mine. It is a PITA, but better then leaving the led to slowly discharge the battery.

You will only see this issue if you check in a really dark place. The dim (almost moonlight mode) glow cannot be seen if there is any light present.


----------



## dwminer (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I will hold off on my order.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Received answer back from Nitecore. They want me to send it back, to them. I won't, because of the shipping-costs.


----------



## speedsix (Dec 9, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Received answer back from Nitecore. They want me to send it back, to them. I won't, because of the shipping-costs.



They should send you a pre-paid label to send it back to them. This is now a known issue that is their fault. Why should the end user be inconvenienced and out money for buying their faulty product? They need to eat the cost on this and fix the problem before it hurts their rep. 

This is why I never buy the newest products. I always wait until version 2.0 is out. I waited on buying the Armytek Wizard Pro and was rewarded with an improved version and a discount. You never get good discounts on brand new products. I'm not a fan of being an unpaid beta tester and having to foot the bill as well.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2013)

speedsix said:


> They should send you a pre-paid label to send it back to them. This is now a known issue that is their fault. Why should the end user be inconvenienced and out money for buying their faulty product? They need to eat the cost on this and fix the problem before it hurts their rep.
> 
> This is why I never buy the newest products. I always wait until version 2.0 is out. I waited on buying the Armytek Wizard Pro and was rewarded with an improved version and a discount. You never get good discounts on brand new products. I'm not a fan of being an unpaid beta tester and having to foot the bill as well.



Sending it on their costs, would be indeed great customer service, but won't expect they will do that.
I've no problem buying lights as soon they are released. I expect they test their lights long before releasing.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 9, 2013)

Did you ask them for a prepaid label? The last time I purchased a new light and had a problem right out of the box, the dealer emailed me a prepaid shipping label as soon as I notified them of the issue.



kj2 said:


> Sending it on their costs, would be indeed great customer service, but won't expect they will do that.
> I've no problem buying lights as soon they are released. I expect they test their lights long before releasing.


----------



## CUL8R (Dec 9, 2013)

speedsix said:


> They should send you a pre-paid label to send it back to them. This is now a known issue that is their fault. Why should the end user be inconvenienced and out money for buying their faulty product? They need to eat the cost on this and fix the problem before it hurts their rep.
> 
> This is why I never buy the newest products. I always wait until version 2.0 is out. I waited on buying the Armytek Wizard Pro and was rewarded with an improved version and a discount. You never get good discounts on brand new products. I'm not a fan of being an unpaid beta tester and having to foot the bill as well.



I agree with the first point. I brought this issue up with Going Gear and they immediately asked if I thought it was defective and wanted to return it? Isn't that exactly what a good dealer should do? I don't want to return it at this point, but did ask them to check with Nitecore, which they are going to do. At this point I can easily unscrew the end cap and retighten to return the unit to a completely off state. I know its a PITA and an extra step, but it is effective.

Disagree on the second point. I've puchased a lot of early run LEDS and never had an issue before. And this year there were a lot of good deals on these lamps 15- 30% off on black friday deals. Most flashlights are eventually upgraded and the new editions are usually improved. But that is like saying I'm not going to buy this year's new Mustang, because next year's is going to be better. Following that concept means never getting a new car as they are always improving/changing. Same with computers and lights and all technology.

So what do we all agree on? That nitecore needs to get off their a** and respond to their dealers and those of us who are having this issue. I currently own 5 Nitecore lights and if they don't respond quickly to this issue, will almost certainly never buy another. Get cracking Nitecore!!!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 9, 2013)

No, I haven't asked them for a prepaid label. I could ship it back to my seller, but he isn't a official Nitecore dealer. So if it needs to be repaired, it has to go to China.


----------



## wrcsixeight (Dec 10, 2013)

While I regret my order now, and have not even received the product yet, nor know if it is also has the issues described above.

I have to ask myself if i would pay twice as much for the same Product if it were manufactured in the USA.

I think I would. Shipping something back to China is just wasteful.

Such a shame that the maximum profit mentality beats everything, such a shame that the consumer is only worried about initial cost.

I bought mine through Amazon. I got prime. I might send it back without even opening it, If I can resist. Buyer beware. I wish i waited two more days to click 'place order'

I guess if one can just unscrew the cap a certain amount to keep the glow/ discharge from happening, i can deal with it, but this is my priciest flashlight so far, and to hear of this issue is most disheartening.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 10, 2013)

Got mine through Amazon. No problems.

Brightnorm


----------



## shelm (Dec 10, 2013)

Same problem here. Got it from European importer.

No big deal. Other Nitecore flashlights have the same problem, see for example the early production units of TM15.

It's no defect. It's what you get what you pay for. Nitecore.


----------



## wrcsixeight (Dec 10, 2013)

I just received mine, and at first I thought mine did not have the issue, but sticking my eyeball right up to the lens show it is glowing extremely dimly. But it does not always glow. I am using the 2 cr123 batteries it came with.

Unscrewing the battery lid about 1/6th of a turn and it stops glowing. I'm not going to bother returning it, I can live with having 2 power switches, the normal power button and the unscrew the cap for safe mode is how I will view the 189 micro amp parasitic draw.

I like the light. I have an Amazon bought Chinese xml-t6 headlamp dual 18650(parallel) with a zoomable lens that I like too, but the low setting is still way too bright for reading. It claims to have 1200 lumens. Hard to say with a narrower flood beam and a bluer light on that light, but they seem equally bright.

I wish the lowest setting was just a smidge brighter


----------



## Verndog (Dec 11, 2013)

wrcsixeight said:


> While I regret my order now, and have not even received the product yet, nor know if it is also has the issues described above.
> 
> * I have to ask myself if i would pay twice as much for the same Product if it were manufactured in the USA.
> 
> ...



I think you answered your own question. If this is the most expensive light you ever bought...then you are buying largely on price....like most people.

Has anyone run this light without the top strap? Curious if it will support the weight and still be comfortable.


----------



## AbbyY (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine has the same problem. It's one of the cheapest flashlight in my collection but this can't be an excuse for Nitecore to sell defective products. I also have P16 and SRT7 and both of them work flawless. 

I hope that HC50 is just an exception (a bad one) and Nitecore will fix it in the next batch. Obviously they have to replace the defective products sold, for their public image and in respect for clients. Otherwise the Nitecore brand will be known as a "cheap and crap" stuff.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 11, 2013)

wrcsixeight said:


> ...
> 
> I like the light. I have an Amazon bought Chinese xml-t6 (parallel) with a zoomable lens that I like too, but the low setting is still way too bright for reading. It claims to have 1200 lumens. Hard to say with a narrower flood beam and a bluer light on that light, but they seem equally bright.



Is this the light? If not can you tell me which one it is.

thttp://www.amazon.com/Zoomable-Lumens-Headlamp-Headlight-2x18650/dp/B00BHATTVI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386784064&sr=8-3&keywords=headlamps+with+two+batteries+1200+lumens

Brightnorm


----------



## wrcsixeight (Dec 11, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> Is this the light? If not can you tell me which one it is.
> 
> thttp://www.amazon.com/Zoomable-Lumens-Headlamp-Headlight-2x18650/dp/B00BHATTVI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386784064&sr=8-3&keywords=headlamps+with+two+batteries+1200+lumens
> 
> Brightnorm



This is what I ordered.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASWI72I/?tag=cpf0b6-20

The provided charger is truly dangerous junk. The beam is not wide enough when zoomed out. I really prefer the HC60 for near tasks, but the Zoom is a nice option. Pretty good battery life with 2 18650s in parallel. The elastic strap retainers are weak. I broke one off, fixed it with superglue saturated carbon fiber, and re enforced the unbroken ones.


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 13, 2013)

The HC50 I have also does this and you can see more detail here (photo and measurements):

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-2x-R-CR123)&p=4336918&viewfull=1#post4336918


----------



## Jash (Dec 13, 2013)

Yet another thread confirming my belief in Nitecore's quality issues. After giving that company several hundred dollars in return for faulty (and ultimately dead) flashlights, there's zero reason to give them any more.

On a positive note, got my HP25 today. Am wearing it now on medium flood. I can't wait for my next night hike!


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 16, 2013)

Never had a problem with Nitecore quality. Way better in my own experience than Zebralights which have had multiple failures for me and some with problems right when I got them. Does everyone understand how small a current microamps are? As Shaysrebellion said at most 169 microamps which includes the regular parasitic drain. That's .000169 Amps. Or .000089 amps due to the LED glow. If your light is sitting for a whole year unused it will still work fine. Nothing to worry about IMO.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 16, 2013)

BTW I just bought an HC50 AFTER reading this thread.


----------



## Verndog (Dec 16, 2013)

matrixshaman said:


> Never had a problem with Nitecore quality. Way better in my own experience than Zebralights which have had multiple failures for me and some with problems right when I got them. Does everyone understand how small a current microamps are? As Shaysrebellion said at most 169 microamps which includes the regular parasitic drain. That's .000169 Amps. Or .000089 amps due to the LED glow. * If your light is sitting for a whole year unused it will still work fine.* Nothing to worry about IMO.



To add to that, if your light is sitting 1 whole year unused...you don't need it so send it my way.:thumbsup:


----------



## dwminer (Dec 17, 2013)

Verndog said:


> To add to that, if your light is sitting 1 whole year unused...you don't need it so send it my way.:thumbsup:



No, the problem with that is the drain goes away after several hours. Thought that could use this small glow to find the headlight in the night, but no it was a no low after hours . I just received the light and really like it . It was just under $51 dollars delivered to my front door. I say it's a keeper.

Dave

the glow came back, now I will consider it a feature.


----------



## y260 (Dec 17, 2013)

It took me a while to figure that my HC-50 glows. If anything, it's a free location beacon in a pitch black room. I don't see it being an issue at all.


----------



## StealthZ (Dec 18, 2013)

Had mine for 3 weeks and no glow. Survived a caving trip this weekend through water and mud with no issues. I'm pretty happy with the quality of the HC50 so far.


----------



## wrcsixeight (Dec 18, 2013)

I used mine last night out on a warm lake in cool weather. The steam coming off the lake illuminated by the HC50 was extremely wild looking. I had another bright light with more throw that just did not do the steam justice. I like the light. The glow is never going to run my battery down before I run it down. Pretty much a non issue. I'm glad I did not return it. I am glad I did buy it.


----------



## Littlelantern (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitecore hc50 is my first light of this year,very satisfied with the solid built headlamp and want glue a strong circular magnet to the end of the tail cap just like my spark sd6.


----------



## Oscar3 (May 2, 2016)

It being May 2nd, 2016, has anyone had similar problems with the dim drain on the 2016 HC50's? I was thinking of buying my first "quality" 18650 using headlamp & buying this HC50.


----------



## RI Chevy (May 2, 2016)

I have an older HC50. I just loosen the battery cap when I am done. It works great.


----------



## HorizontalHunter (May 2, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Received answer back from Nitecore. They want me to send it back, to them. I won't, because of the shipping-costs.



FWIW:

I have the HC90 and I am happy with it.

I sent a flashlight light to Fenix (in China) for repair using USPS. I shipped in in a padded mailer that I picked up at the local Walmart. The shipping cost was about $8.00 and it took 7 or 8 days to get there. 


Bob


----------



## wrcsixeight (Jun 26, 2017)

My NitecforeHC50 purchased in December 2013 is now highly unreliable. Sometimes it dims to the 1 or 30 lumen setting when the battery is still fully charged. Sometimes turning on the red LEDS, then trying the regular settings makes it work, other times it does not.

I've really gotten many many hours out of this thing, so much so the headstrap is stretched out and lost a bunch of elastic properties.

I am quite bummed the thing decides to basically become useless, an doften at the most inopportune times. I've used Caig Deoxit d5 on all the contact surfaces on cap and battery ends, not really sure what else I can do. It is doing it with protected and unprotected panny ncr 18650B's that still appear to have a good amount of capacity left.

When it decides to dim the only thing that sometimes works, is setting it to the red LEDS then back to the normal settings, but this iworks only about 25% of the time. When it decides to dim, sometimes 5 minutes later it will work fine, oter times it won;t work again after 5 hours or 5 days.

Guess it is time to shop for something better as I cannot live properly without this kind of light source, and I can't rely on this one any more.

Anybody else have this issue with the HC50?

The Dim glowing when off was never an issue, but the dimming to useless light levels certainly is.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the headlamp issues.
Maybe give Spark a try? I have both. My HC50 gets lots of use too. My Spark is a little nicer.


----------



## wrcsixeight (Jun 28, 2017)

I am back to researching headlamps. The HC50s 585 lumens was always more than enough for my needs, but...... having not stepped up to the purchasing plate for a while, and kind of being wary of Nitecore now, well I am enjoying this forum a lot lately and all the product reviews and am willing to spend some more dough to have that kind of ridiculous level of light available.

But my panasonic NCR18650Bs well they have alot of cycles on them now, and I do not know it they can, could, or will be able to step upto the 2300 lumen plate even briefly. While my main needs for my current project mostly required the 170 to 350 lumen settings on the HC50, there were times when 585 and 2.5x reading glasses were called utilized, and a few times where 585 outdoors was not quite enough.

It does now seem like there is not that much difference between the high and turbo settings on my HC50 now when it works. not sure if it is battery or HC50 related. I have some laptop battery 18650 extractions which could not handle turbo, but quit using them for their poor capacity and my fear of the cheapo no name cells


----------

